# Evic VT no atomizer found error



## daniel craig

Last night I refilled my evic vt and screed the tank back on and the device said to atomizer found when the atomizer was connected so I just pressed the fire button a few time and after a while it fired and showed resistance of 0.25ohm (I'm using a stock 0.22ohms coil) and fired for half a pull and error came again. Then I unscrewed the Base cleaned out the 510 (was already clean) but fired up and showed me a resistance of 0.24ohms. I managed to get it to fire but the resistance reading is wrong, how can I fix it and get it back to 0.22ohms


----------



## Rowan Francis

@daniel craig , you have a loose connection / dirty connection somewhere , strip clean tighten .


----------



## daniel craig

Done all that, device works but resistance reading is wrong


----------



## Genosmate

Mine also reads 0.21 with a stock 0.20 coil.On my ohm meters its 0.23 and 0.24,I don't think its worth worrying about.
I had that same 'No Atomiser Found' message after taking a tank off and filing it,then I remembered watching something about the coil sometimes loosening as the base is unscrewed,that was the problem with mine.


----------



## daniel craig

Genosmate said:


> Mine also reads 0.21 with a stock 0.20 coil.On my ohm meters its 0.23 and 0.24,I don't think its worth worrying about.
> I had that same 'No Atomiser Found' message after taking a tank off and filing it,then I remembered watching something about the coil sometimes loosening as the base is unscrewed,that was the problem with mine.


Yeah I think that's what probably happened in my case


----------



## BhavZ

With use the coil resistance will change, usually it goes up as the coil gunks up etc with use.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig

BhavZ said:


> With use the coil resistance will change, usually it goes up as the coil gunks up etc with use.


Yeah I understand that, but my problem was that the coil was .22ohm then I just refill and the screw it back on it changed to .25 then to .24


----------



## LandyMan

daniel craig said:


> Yeah I understand that, but my problem was that the coil was .22ohm then I just refill and the screw it back on it changed to .25 then to .24


The liquid settling in the wick can have this effect


----------



## daniel craig

LandyMan said:


> The liquid settling in the wick can have this effect


Any solution for this?


----------



## LandyMan

daniel craig said:


> Any solution for this?


Nope. Its natural to happen AFAIK

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## deepest

Perfectly normal i have seen it on both of my mods and ohm reader. Remember there is also some static resistance in your tank even with out the coil. So you will see variance depending on room temp and a few other factors.


----------



## Silver

Hi @daniel craig 

I have a Sigelei ohm meter that has been my trusty ohm meter ever since i started building coils 

When i screw in an atty to test the ohms it reads for example 0.85 ohms
If i unscrew the atty and screw it back in straight away, it sometimes reads 0.83 or 0.86. 
Sometimes it reads the identical reading
When i tighten the atty on the ohm meter, it sometimes also changes by 0.01 or 0.02

@johan once told me that most of these reading devices are only accurate to about 1 or 2% or sometimes even worse if not stated explicitly in the specifications. 

So maybe its not a fault just a slight inaccuracy in the ohm reader. Not saying that for sure, but maybe.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## daniel craig

Silver said:


> Hi @daniel craig
> 
> I have a Sigelei ohm meter that has been my trusty ohm meter ever since i started building coils
> 
> When i screw in an atty to test the ohms it reads for example 0.85 ohms
> If i unscrew the atty and screw it back in straight away, it sometimes reads 0.83 or 0.86.
> Sometimes it reads the identical reading
> When i tighten the atty on the ohm meter, it sometimes also changes by 0.01 or 0.02
> 
> @johan once told me that most of these reading devices are only accurate to about 1 or 2% or sometimes even worse if not stated explicitly in the specifications.
> 
> So maybe its not a fault just a slight inaccuracy in the ohm reader. Not saying that for sure, but maybe.


Yeah that's probably true since the reading is .1 ohm off.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Silver

daniel craig said:


> Yeah that's probably true since the reading is .1 ohm off.



If its 0.1 ohm off then there is a problem
0.01 is what i was referring to


----------



## daniel craig

Silver said:


> If its 0.1 ohm off then there is a problem
> 0.01 is what i was referring to


Mines I didn't test it on an ohmeter, it is a stock coil at .22ohm I just refilled and screwed the tank back on (didn't tighten or loosen the coil) and the reading jumped ro .25ohm and then went to .24ohm


----------



## deepest

If it is a Ti or Ni coil the resistance is affected by different room temp aswell. I have seen on my VS DNA coils varying between 0.13 and 0.17 from a cold winter morning to a warm winter lunch. Atty lock resolves this issue for me.


----------



## daniel craig

deepest said:


> If it is a Ti or Ni coil the resistance is affected by different room temp aswell. I have seen on my VS DNA coils varying between 0.13 and 0.17 from a cold winter morning to a warm winter lunch. Atty lock resolves this issue for me.


I was in my room, the whole process was less that 2 minutes... after unscrewing the tank I pressed the button to burn of excess liquid and then screwed the tank back on and the resistance changed.


----------



## deepest

Yeah the tank/coil will cool quickly after vaping and warm up quickly even with just a split second of current through the coil. So even though you were in a room with no temp change there will be some difference from when you remove the tank after firing it to when you add cool juice and reinstall tank.


----------



## daniel craig

deepest said:


> Yeah the tank/coil will cool quickly after vaping and warm up quickly even with just a split second of current through the coil. So even though you were in a room with no temp change there will be some difference from when you remove the tank after firing it to when you add cool juice and reinstall tank.


So the resistance change isn't anything to worry about?


----------



## deepest

Yip unless its a lot.


----------



## daniel craig

deepest said:


> Yip unless its a lot.


It was a .3 ohm change now it at .24 from .22ohm


----------



## deepest

So it was a 0.03 change Not enough to worry about i get the same thing on my subtank/dna 40 with Ni coils.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig

Refilled the Evic again and got the same error again. I locked the resistance at 0.22ohms and when I fire up and take a pull, half way through the pull it shuts off and shows 0.00ohms and doesn't fire up.


----------



## deepest

Have you tried another coil ? Also pull the tank off and pop it in an ohm reader and check that you get a reading on that.
If you have another tank with a nickel or titanium coil to test on the mod.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel craig

deepest said:


> Have you tried another coil ? Also pull the tank off and pop it in an ohm reader and check that you get a reading on that.
> If you have another tank with a nickel or titanium coil to test on the mod.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


I did not try another coil. My problem only arises when I unscrew the tank to refill. The device will fire for a few seconds and shut off and say no atomizer found. I cleaned the connections and tried again. The problem goes away and then starts again when I unscrew the tank.


----------



## deepest

Are you in Durban ? I have a subtank mini with a ni200 coil in if you would like to meet and test so you can figure if it is the tank or mod causing issues. You wouldn't happen to be an IT tech working for a medical company by any chance ?


----------



## JW Flynn

ok, this is how the nickel coils work... it is also how the temperature is regulated... Nickel wire does not keep the same resistance as actual resistance wire (kenthal). it varies with heat... 

So let's say you where vaping, and then you unscrewed the device to refill it, the coils and entire tank is hotter directly after vaping than it is before you initially started.. that causes your resistance difference.. 

many people recommend leaving the device and tank for a while to for the temperature to settle back to it's normal where if you screw it back on it will have the 0.2 ohm reading (unless it's winter and a cold room, it goes even lower then)

what you want to do... let everything cool down to room temperature. then screw on your already filled tank, it should pick up at around 0.2 ohm (0.4 on the Ti coil). press your fire button 3 times (quickly) the temperature setting will start flashing. then press the toggle switch at the top to the left until you get to the resistance reading, then click the toggle switch to the right, it will bring up a little lock icon next to the temperature. this locks it down. and as you unscrew your tanks and screw them back on the resistance will stay at the locked down setting.. 

The thing to remember is that the resistance does vary depending on how hot the coil / device is.. but the lock does tend to help allot.. the only time I have found the lock to mess around a little bit is if you left the device for a prolonged period of time and get back to it, the resistance goes down even if it was locked.. but not by much, and i'm also assuming that hits is mostly an issue you will have in winter..

Hope that helps  enjoy this awesome tank!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig

JW Flynn said:


> ok, this is how the nickel coils work... it is also how the temperature is regulated... Nickel wire does not keep the same resistance as actual resistance wire (kenthal). it varies with heat...
> 
> So let's say you where vaping, and then you unscrewed the device to refill it, the coils and entire tank is hotter directly after vaping than it is before you initially started.. that causes your resistance difference..
> 
> many people recommend leaving the device and tank for a while to for the temperature to settle back to it's normal where if you screw it back on it will have the 0.2 ohm reading (unless it's winter and a cold room, it goes even lower then)
> 
> what you want to do... let everything cool down to room temperature. then screw on your already filled tank, it should pick up at around 0.2 ohm (0.4 on the Ti coil). press your fire button 3 times (quickly) the temperature setting will start flashing. then press the toggle switch at the top to the left until you get to the resistance reading, then click the toggle switch to the right, it will bring up a little lock icon next to the temperature. this locks it down. and as you unscrew your tanks and screw them back on the resistance will stay at the locked down setting..
> 
> The thing to remember is that the resistance does vary depending on how hot the coil / device is.. but the lock does tend to help allot.. the only time I have found the lock to mess around a little bit is if you left the device for a prolonged period of time and get back to it, the resistance goes down even if it was locked.. but not by much, and i'm also assuming that hits is mostly an issue you will have in winter..
> 
> Hope that helps  enjoy this awesome tank!!!


Thanks for your help. The device seems to be working fine now. But I suspect the Ni coil is a dud.. I don't get any flavor from it although it gives off good amount of vape.


----------



## Smoky Jordan

daniel craig said:


> I did not try another coil. My problem only arises when I unscrew the tank to refill. The device will fire for a few seconds and shut off and say no atomizer found. I cleaned the connections and tried again. The problem goes away and then starts again when I unscrew the tank.


I had the same problem which made me mad  but Clint from Vapeowave told me to unscrew the tank and tighten the coil in the Base and true as bob it worked. It started reading my Time coil


----------



## Smoky Jordan

M


Smoky Jordan said:


> I had the same problem which made me mad  but Clint from Vapeowave told me to unscrew the tank and tighten the coil in the Base and true as bob it worked. It started reading my Time coil


meant reading my Ti coil


----------



## daniel craig

Smoky Jordan said:


> M
> 
> meant reading my Ti coil


I got mine from him too


----------



## Andre

JW Flynn said:


> ok, this is how the nickel coils work... it is also how the temperature is regulated... Nickel wire does not keep the same resistance as actual resistance wire (kenthal). it varies with heat...
> 
> So let's say you where vaping, and then you unscrewed the device to refill it, the coils and entire tank is hotter directly after vaping than it is before you initially started.. that causes your resistance difference..
> 
> many people recommend leaving the device and tank for a while to for the temperature to settle back to it's normal where if you screw it back on it will have the 0.2 ohm reading (unless it's winter and a cold room, it goes even lower then)
> 
> what you want to do... let everything cool down to room temperature. then screw on your already filled tank, it should pick up at around 0.2 ohm (0.4 on the Ti coil). press your fire button 3 times (quickly) the temperature setting will start flashing. then press the toggle switch at the top to the left until you get to the resistance reading, then click the toggle switch to the right, it will bring up a little lock icon next to the temperature. this locks it down. and as you unscrew your tanks and screw them back on the resistance will stay at the locked down setting..
> 
> The thing to remember is that the resistance does vary depending on how hot the coil / device is.. but the lock does tend to help allot.. the only time I have found the lock to mess around a little bit is if you left the device for a prolonged period of time and get back to it, the resistance goes down even if it was locked.. but not by much, and i'm also assuming that hits is mostly an issue you will have in winter..
> 
> Hope that helps  enjoy this awesome tank!!!


Wow, is it worth all that trouble?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## daniel craig

Andre said:


> Wow, is it worth all that trouble?


Did help, device works normal now. All I was supposed to do was just let it sit for a few minutes, I was just firing straight after refilling.


----------



## Andre

daniel craig said:


> Did help, device works normal now. All I was supposed to do was just let it sit for a few minutes, I was just firing straight after refilling.


Of course, I meant in principle.


----------



## kelly22

If the centre pin is adjustable you could try adjusting it for a tighter connection snd it could give a more accurate reading happened to me with a lemo drop on a hana modz device once or twice good luck buddy


----------



## JW Flynn

@Andre it sounds like allot, but it really is not.. plus, if you have the atty lock on then you don't run into those issue all that much and it's actually a good experience 

with the two coils I received with the device, the Ni coils was crappy, it gave me some good flavor the first bit and then it was just a "meh" vape from there on... 

The Ti coils on the other hand, wow, pretty damn decent!!! I'll be getting some of the Ti and Ni coils and test these to see if it was a once off? or perhaps it is the norm?!?!

one thing I have to say, after my experience with the Billow v2... damn dude, you don't need temp sensing (yes I have gone ahead and said it, lol) the tank is just that good, you never get a dry hit, and full on flavor... 

Playing around with it in an atty, where I see the biggest gap for nickel and titanium to actually help out against dry hits (mostly for noobs, because if you have been dripping for a while, you just know when it's time do dump a couple of drops on the coils) I have a build on my old magma, and it works like a charm.. the atty has always been known for it's taste.. but being able to dump a ton of juice in it (because it holds about two tons of juice, hehe) and vape without getting dry hits... I think this is where it's going to make a big difference!! Especially with the 160 watt and up temp sensing devices now coming to light...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kelly22

Faulty coil? ?


----------



## Andre

JW Flynn said:


> @Andre it sounds like allot, but it really is not.. plus, if you have the atty lock on then you don't run into those issue all that much and it's actually a good experience
> 
> with the two coils I received with the device, the Ni coils was crappy, it gave me some good flavor the first bit and then it was just a "meh" vape from there on...
> 
> The Ti coils on the other hand, wow, pretty damn decent!!! I'll be getting some of the Ti and Ni coils and test these to see if it was a once off? or perhaps it is the norm?!?!
> 
> one thing I have to say, after my experience with the Billow v2... damn dude, you don't need temp sensing (yes I have gone ahead and said it, lol) the tank is just that good, you never get a dry hit, and full on flavor...
> 
> Playing around with it in an atty, where I see the biggest gap for nickel and titanium to actually help out against dry hits (mostly for noobs, because if you have been dripping for a while, you just know when it's time do dump a couple of drops on the coils) I have a build on my old magma, and it works like a charm.. the atty has always been known for it's taste.. but being able to dump a ton of juice in it (because it holds about two tons of juice, hehe) and vape without getting dry hits... I think this is where it's going to make a big difference!! Especially with the 160 watt and up temp sensing devices now coming to light...


Thank you for the detailed reply, much appreciated. Confirms what I inferred so far. Even so, the Whiteout remains on my list for its modularity.

And you have added another voice in my head in favour of the Billow V2 - becoming a veritable cacophony now!


----------



## wikked

have you locked the resistance when you first put the tank on with a temp control coil?


----------

